
Siftr – An Intelligent Photo Discovery Platform - romilmittal
http://siftr.co
======
milindvk
Hi. I really like your service. It's a great idea! Will I be able to search
based on the social activity of my photos too, or do you just import the
photos alone?

~~~
romilmittal
Thanks!

Siftr imports only the photos and their title/descriptions, and doesn't fetch
social activity like comments.

We'll love to hear from you how your experience goes with Siftr, and if you
have any suggestions.

